# For the mother 13 times unlucky with IVF, a miracle boy -CARE nottingham



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Story about woman who had a new treatment at Care in Nottingham where they are able test the fertilised eggs DNA:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1210581/For-mother-13-times-unlucky-IVF-miracle-boy-last.html

As it is in the dailymail I've just been through altering the rating of the comments. Expect 'no ivf' comments.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8232146.stm

This is another story about it, pretty positive too which is good. A friend of mine has had this tx done recently and should now be 16/17 weeks having had at least 12 early m/c before.

Congrats to Olivers mum (who is a member on here I think).


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Read this, this morning in the Metro... certainly gives hope 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Woman_a_mother_after_13_failed_IVF_attempts_thanks_to_new_treatment&in_article_id=729448&in_page_id=34

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?First_baby_born_from_egg-screening&in_article_id=729773&in_page_id=34

N x

/links


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

What a fab story for this lady .....and I guess with repeat miscarriages it is a good way to know for sure, so that you hope you do not have to go through one again etc. Each cycle will give different results of course too 

If you are a fewer-eggs lady though, I think it is probably not worth the cost of testing (unless you can not face the thought of not knowing) - you may as well just put them back and hope   .

Great to see another step forward though for those who respond reasonably well  or who have had a lot of heartache in the past    

xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I've just been reading about this myself and was about to post

can anyone ask for this at their clinic?

I'm giong to start (hopefully) IVF in the new year and it will be with NHS funding; since this is £2k on top (accoridng to the article) has anyone got any idea if we could ask to do the screening thing and pay the extra on top of what the NHS are paying?

any ideas?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think this is a wonderful story and congratulation mummy and daddy, you must feel very very blessed and i hope you know your story gives hope to many


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Emm - answered you on the other thread you set up 

A truly heartwarming story   

xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Think it not available on nhs at present.care-private clinics.they seem at the forefront of excitin developments in ivf-fertility.had started down the road of de at care northampton and was impressed with them but then i got my surprise natural bfp.good luck everyone


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Bernie, good to see you doing well - love the pic!  when are you due?  hope you are enjoying every minute of it xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I think this is a wonderful story and hopefully becomes available to more of us

To baby Olivers Mummy & Daddy if you are members on here a huge congratulations and you give us all hope  

xx


----------

